# New 26 Rks



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Just picked up my new 07 26RKS yesterday. I was a little misleading on the Jan 6 post. I should have said made a deal on the TT. Oh well!! Towed it back from KY yesterday. Tower's great, had no problems. I cant wait for Spring to get here. Love this OUTBACK.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!









Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Lewcat

Welcome to the Outback site and forums. You will find a lot of help and suggestions here.

Congrats on your new tt. We also are looking for Spring to get out.









Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















If you can post some pictures, we'd love to see them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh well, here is a reply from an SOB (should have bought an Outback)... best of luck with your new Outback.

We pick up our 245RKS Cougar this week in Michigan, I think it will be cold !

Thanks

Ron W.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats and welcome aboard!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new rig and welcome to the board.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

You made a great choice. I hope that you enjoy it half as much as my family and I enjoy ours.
Spring is right around the corner.

Best of luck,

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dan L said:


> ...Spring is right around the corner.


Man...sure seems like a LONG time from now....come on SPRING!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on your New TT big brother you and SandieCat are going to Love it.

Fast Freddie, Hope, Diana







and Rudeman


----------

